# Woohoo Lang 84 Deluxe!



## shorts (Mar 16, 2010)

Well the bad news is I've been laid off!  Good news is we're doing pretty well and a local bar is giving me their kitchen every Friday to start out to bring in BBQ!  Me and the wifey had a long discussion and decided we'd work together since our kids are getting older. She gave me the ok to order a Lang 84 Deluxe since we had to have the equipment to be able to do this right!!!

It will be here this evening between 6:00 and 8:00!!!!  I'm like a kid at Christmas!!!!


----------



## acemakr (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahhh, turning a lemon into lemonade - Bravo for you and your family. Can't wait to read about your experiences.


----------



## shorts (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Acemakr that's exactly what we are doing!  I've commuted over 30,000 hours in the last 25 years decided it was time to make some of those up!  I'll definitely keep everybody updated!  The owner is excited since he's never been able to get the food thing going!


----------



## disbe81 (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats. A lot of people may not know this, but in a recession where there is a large amount of lay-offs, more new business' open than any other time in the economy. Good for you and good luck in your endeavors!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 16, 2010)

COOL goodluck to you1 what bar in Tiffen?
I might stop in to try some food.I live in Oak Harbor
Just north of Fremont.
SOB


----------



## shorts (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words.  Never thought about that Disb81 but that does make sense.

SOB we are doing it at Murray's in Tiffin.  You may remember it as  the old M&R Bar.  Stop on in and come up and say hi!  I'm a big bald guy with a grey FU mustach!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck, maybe someday I'll stop by.

Scott


----------



## jak757 (Mar 16, 2010)

Good for you Mark!!!!

Best of luck....I'll try to check it out later this spring.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 16, 2010)

congratulations!!! very lucky, you get to live the dream alot of us only dream about. good luck.


----------



## placebo (Mar 16, 2010)

More power to ya Shorts! Lucky you, livin the dream! I hope you have success beyond anything you've imagined.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats on the Lang.

When are you starting?  I'm going to try to make it down, but not until after Easter.


----------



## caveman (Mar 16, 2010)

As one door closes, another one opens.  Good luck to you & keep us updated on your progress.  Congrats on the Lang!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new smoker!
Fridays Q'n for the bar, eventually catering the rest of the time.  Nice way to get into the business slowly and learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes sir, your gonna love that Lang-plenty of us Lang users here to help you out if you got questions!

Smoke on, Shorts!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

congrats and yep on the recession thing


----------



## chefrob (Mar 16, 2010)

Good For You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   the 84 is a nice smoker for sure I really like mine. Don't forget to post pics


----------



## meateater (Mar 17, 2010)

I wish you the best!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 17, 2010)

Man oh man I wish I had your problem of sitting there awaiting my Lang smoker. Congrats on the sn=moker and I know you will be more then happy with it. I know an awful lot of folks here that have them and swear by them too.


----------



## bcfishman (Mar 17, 2010)

I scrolled all the way down in anticipation of seeing pictures and needlss to say... didn't see any. Quit being selfish and keeping your expensive smoker all to yourself... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We want to see!


----------



## shorts (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everybody for all the encouragement!  My new baby was delivered around 7:00!!  I absoludelty love it!  Now Wallace the delivery guy played a trick on me...that SOB!!!  LOL!!!  He nows what I'm talkin about!!  

It has now struck my partners that I'm serious!  It is here!!  We will be starting the first Friday after Easter!!  If you can make it like I said look for the big bald guy running around like a chicken with his head cut off!! I can hardly wait!

I'm going to cure it tomorrow and do a maiden voyage on Sat!  I'll get some pics!!


----------



## shorts (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's my baby!


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 19, 2010)

I just shed a tear for you shorts!  Getting a chance to follow a dream and have your wife by your side!  I pray that everything works out for you, and that God will open up more doors for you.
Great looking Lang!!!!!!!!!  Someday one will be following me.


----------



## shorts (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks flyfishjeep!  It's keeping us on our toes but we're looking forward to our first cook on April 9th!


----------



## bamafan (Mar 31, 2010)

Shorts I hope you do well. I've been thinking about doing some BBQ here in Florida. Scared to death about forking out the money to do what I want to do but maybe the saying if you build it they will come works. Good food at a reasonable price! Best of luck.


----------



## bbrock (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad to hear you and your wife are trying to make something good out of something bad. Sorry to hear about your job but hey after all those years you should be able to have some fun now.I can not think of any better way. Nice smoker am sure it will be a hit Good luck.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice rig shorts! Make  sure you lock-it up and  keep it safe. There are allot of desperate people coming out of the woodwork.

I remember a yr or two ago when you had a lil contest/ gig  with your local watering hole or VFW or something or other.

Looks like you have gotten the bug pretty  much. Good for you. Try and keep it fun for your wife too,  I sincerely hope you both enjoy this venture.

The lang will turn out great food for years, you will be suprised how easy it is to maintain heat and flavor.


----------



## jethro (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome rig! that lang 84 is my dream machine. It's going be mine someday . I see he changed the thermo placement. PLEASE more pictures!!! Also does that stack fit under a standard garage door?


----------



## ubekewl454 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck to you and your wife on your new endeavor...I'm sure you guys will do just fine.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 5, 2010)

Your gonna love the Lang...I know I love mine...Good Luck


----------

